

Don't wake up the programmer  - g9
http://alexthunder.livejournal.com/309815.html

======
gruseom
There is something distinctively Russian about this delirium. I'm pretty sure
I've never seen a Dostoevskian programming blog post before.

------
d-rock
This reminds me of Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi's TED talk on flow.

~~~
defrex
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/mihaly_csikszentmihalyi_o...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/mihaly_csikszentmihalyi_on_flow.html)

